# First Fatty & weave W/ Qview



## hernando (May 5, 2010)

Alright, so I have been itching to try a fatty since I joined this site. Now that I am getting more comfortable with my smoke, I figured WTH lets do it.
So the fatty I am smoking right now is fairly basic:
ground beef, diced ham, Heritage american cheese, taters all wrapped in thick slice bacon.

My issues with the first fatty was more or less the ends of the bacon weave (thank you Silverwolf for the tutorial on this) after wrapping.

Bacon weave shot1

Bacon Weave shot two to tempt you a little more.

The ingredients

The pre-roll

after rolling

And.... it's a wrap.


I will post some shots after it has finished smoking. Should be done in another 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## rdknb (May 5, 2010)

so far so good, looking forward to seeing the end product


----------



## miamirick (May 6, 2010)

be careful with the thick sliced bacon  it is hard to get crisp and not rubbery  if the fatty is  done maybe put it in the broiler to finish


----------



## cowgirl (May 6, 2010)

Nice job on the weave!


----------



## treegje (May 6, 2010)

It looks great! Nice job.


----------



## mythmaster (May 6, 2010)

It's a real shame that you had to throw out those leftover 'taters. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, though, it looks great, and I'm curious to see how it comes out with the thick-sliced bacon.


----------



## hernando (May 6, 2010)

**All taters were harmed and eaten in the production of this fatty**

I was a bit concerned about the thick slice bacon myself but figured if it ended in a disaster I could use the, "It was my first fatty card".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks Cowgirl! 


So the final results are that ends actually held and the bacon was crisp enough but I think the overall result would be better with regular slice bacon. I however will not be using american cheese in the fatty. The smoke and flavors from everything else just kind of drowned it out.


----------



## thunderdome (May 6, 2010)

Damn that looks good


----------



## smokin leo (May 6, 2010)

simply perfect


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 6, 2010)

That is a fine looking fatty and one of the finest smoke rings I've seen!


----------



## hernando (May 6, 2010)

I appreciate the compliments. Means a lot on such a forum.


----------



## mythmaster (May 6, 2010)

I can't think of a better way to fill a Grands biscuit.  Looks awesome!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 6, 2010)

Now that has to be one of the best looking finished fattie and specially on the first run. You defibatly have some
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 coming for that thing. Now I know that it would be your last one for sure so next time use your thin sliced bacon. Unless you like it like that. Some do I kinda do.


----------



## guvna (May 6, 2010)

nice ring! that thing looks great.


----------



## caveman (May 6, 2010)

Good looking fattie.


----------



## squirrel (May 22, 2010)

Wow! You sure do know how to inspire a newbie! I cannot wait, first to get to the hardware store to get the stuff to make me one of those fattie pistons Cowgirl has, and then the weave (I laugh everytime I see you guys use that word, I got me a weave girl! LOL!)

And then to make my first fattie! I like the way you did your weave first and then rolled it up as opposed to weaving on the fattie. Great stuff! Thanks!!!!


----------



## lugnutz (May 22, 2010)

good looking fattie ! I just did one about 3 wks ago for the first time and I learned a lot! NEVER EVER use sausage from a 1lb tube!! Use fresh made if you choose sausage as the main wrap. I did use thick bacon and it was grand, I chose to stuff with cheddar, onion, taters and jalapeno peppers. I pre cooked the potatoes till they were like half a$$ cooked fries.


----------

